
Calls between the House and Senate should be encrypted, lawmakers say - caution
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/19/21262751/senate-house-ron-wyden-encryption-voip-calls-capitol-hill
======
arrty88
any ideas how they will implement this? Telegram? Signal? WhatsApp?

